#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Мгновенное просв... изучение английского языка.

## Neroli

Я знаю, что на форуме много знающих людей, подскажите, пожалуйста, с чего мне начать и куда двигаться.

Задача 1: письменный деловой английский. Переписка не с носителями языка, все по-деловому кратко. Нужно правильно понять что написано, нужно грамотно ответить и/или задать вопрос. Допускается использование словаря. На первых порах хотя бы понимать где "лажает" программа-переводчик.

Задача 2: уметь прочесть написанное на английском вслух.

В школе учила французский.
Посоветуйте хорошую книжку, посоветуйте метод, пожалуйста. Все для самообучения, на курсы физически нет времени. 
Спасибо.

----------

Владимир Баскаков (25.10.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Оль, во-первых увы, время, затраченное на самостоятельное обучение будет раза в два длинней, чем с педагогом - ты будешь делать все стандартные ошибки ученика, а потом исправлять их сама в бою. Это может быть фатально.
Второе - задача №2 решится в процессе решения задачи №1
Третье - может быть тебе организовать обучение на рабочем месте?
Четвертое - скажи Споку два волшебных слова - Rosetta Stone. Он знает, где искать)))

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012), Буль (26.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (25.10.2012), Фил (25.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2012)

----------


## До

Ты же учила английский на курсах.

Не знаю что лучше, но вот, например, прочти книгу "Практическая грамматика англ. языка" Качалова, Израилевич.

Да, а еще рекомендуют Murphy "English Grammar in Use" + и выполнить там все упражнения и проверить.

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012), Фил (25.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Оль, во-первых увы, время, затраченное на самостоятельное обучение будет раза в два длинней, чем с педагогом - ты будешь делать все стандартные ошибки ученика, а потом исправлять их сама в бою. Это может быть фатально.


Торопиться мне некуда.
Я могу по началу просить проверять понятое и написанное мною девочку-переводчика на работе. Объем информации, через меня проходящий небольшой совсем.




> Второе - задача №2 решится в процессе решения задачи №1


Не уверенна... я понимаю некоторые слова, которые вижу, но читаю не правильно. 




> Третье - может быть тебе организовать обучение на рабочем месте?


Что ты имеешь ввиду?




> Четвертое - скажи Споку два волшебных слова - Rosetta Stone. Он знает, где искать)))


Я уже говорила, а потом я её помню. Она по-моему не очень чтению обучает.

----------


## Neroli

> Ты же учила английский на курсах.


Во-первых, не долго, во-вторых, лет пять прошло с тех пор. Я немного понимаю, проблема в том, что не знаю правильно ли.




> Не знаю что лучше, но вот, например, прочти книгу "Практическая грамматика англ. языка" Качалова, Израилевич.
> 
> Да, а еще рекомендуют Murphy "English Grammar in Use" + и выполнить там все упражнения и проверить.


Воот, спасибо.

----------


## sergey

> Да, а еще рекомендуют Murphy "English Grammar in Use"


Да, по-моему тоже хорошая книжка.
Мне кажется, что все-таки курсы - это хороший вариант и может быть все же есть возможность посещать? У меня коллега ходил на English First. Судя по тому, что он рассказывал, мне кажется у них неплохо поставлено. И вроде бы есть варианты, когда занятия по выходным.
Еще, наверняка есть разные курсы online.
Я иногда захожу (можно сказать по старой памяти, в школьные годы слушал их по радио) вот сюда:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/
Не знаю, как насчет систематического изучения, но какие-то моменты там можно изучить, причем на мой взгляд подано часто в довольно легкой форме.

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Задача 2: уметь прочесть написанное на английском вслух.


Умеете прочесть транскрипцию в словаре?

----------


## Neroli

> Мне кажется, что все-таки курсы - это хороший вариант и может быть все же есть возможность посещать? 
> У меня коллега ходил на English First. Судя по тому, что он рассказывал, мне кажется у них неплохо поставлено. И вроде бы есть варианты, когда занятия по выходным.
> Еще, наверняка есть разные курсы online.


Больно много времени я провожу на работе и в дороге на работу  :Frown: , если что, знанию английского предпочту семью. Вот за идею про online курсы, спасибо.

----------


## Neroli

> Умеете прочесть транскрипцию в словаре?


Могу, но не запоминаю, что именно такое сочетание букв читается именно так. Мне вообще с большим трудом даются языки. Даже русский.  :Cry:

----------


## До

Кстати, http://translate.google.com/#en/ru/ там есть говорилка, если нажать на динамик.




Говорилка разными голосами ещё есть тут: http://www.ispeech.org/text.to.speech

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012), Фил (25.10.2012)

----------


## sergey

> ... много времени я провожу на работе и в дороге на работу , ...


Это знакомо)). 




> Мне вообще с большим трудом даются языки.


Это как бы известно (p.s. про мотивацию, а не про "с большим трудом даются..."" ))) ), но тут на мой взгляд, важная вещь - мотивация. Т.е. найти что-то - тему, или форму изучения или еще что-то, чтобы заинтересовало или вообще удовольствие доставляло.)

----------

Ho Shim (26.10.2012), Neroli (25.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нероли, я в свое время, когда мне надо было научиться деловой переписке на итальянском - купила себе пособие по деловой переписке и читала правильно составленые примеры такой переписки в архивах и прочее. Полагаю, у Вас же конкретная лексика, согласно работе должна же там быть - профиль конторы? А такие пособия, уверена, есть и в России для английского языка.

Это хороший метод. Есть четкие бюрократические  и деловые клише, которые надо просто выучить. Более того, есть даже общие правила по стандартам деловой переписки. Надо пойти в книжный магазин, либо в инете посмотреть такие пособия.

Ну, а дальше - деловая переписка осваивается в ходе деловой переписки :Smilie: 

Читать правильно вслух - надо взять немного частных уроков с тем, кто хорошо знает прочтение, лучше с носителем английского.

Предпочитаю вообще не пользовться программой переводчиком. Судя по моему опыту - там иногда столько надо править, что проще перевести самому и дать вычитать кому-то грамотному. Кстати, если Вас будет поправлять квалифицированный человек - Вы быстро научитесь.

----------

Ersh (26.10.2012), Neroli (25.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Больно много времени я провожу на работе и в дороге на работу , если что, знанию английского предпочту семью. Вот за идею про online курсы, спасибо.


Скачивать с BBC например подкасты новостей, текст распечатывать.
Слушать в дороге на работу с работы (если в общественном транспорте), где непонятно - смотреть текст.
Сначала нигде будет непонятно - поэтому сразу смотреть текст.
Чтобы не поплохело сразу - скачивать по 1 новости минуты на 2-3.

С "Голоса Америки" (VOA, Voice of America) можно было раньше скачивать программы новостей VOA Special English - говорят очччень ме-е-е-е-дле-ннно и понятттно (такой эстонский английский)  :Smilie: 
Блок новостей 30 минут там занимает 1 час.

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2012)

----------


## Дордже

Я сам научился рисовать и английскому с нуля. Перепробовал кучу всего. По английскому  самый лучший (намного быстрее чем с преподом) метод:
1 быстро за неделю поставить грамматическую базу (паст, индефинит и фьюч: вопросы, утверждения и отрицания). Для этого посмотри передачу Д. Петрова "Полиглот"
2 Затем изучать английский только на подкастах, попутно доводя до автоматизма говорение. Самым лучший подкаст это курс Hoge A.J. - Effortless English. И никаких книг по грамматике (Будда упаси тебя от Израилевич, Бонк и т.д.) Книга по грамматике нужна одна. Она используется как справочник, т.е в нее нужно залазить когда непонятную конструкцию услышала. Лучшие справочники это Мерфи (синий и красный) и Свон. 
3 по чтению лучше всего читать по методу Ильи Франка, но оно автоматом растет из-за подкастов

Все можно скачать на рутрекере.

----------

Epihod (25.10.2012), Markus (30.01.2014), Neroli (25.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2012), Эделизи (07.07.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

На начальном этапе мне очень помогли учебники по подготовке к экзаменам типа TOEFL или IELTS. Сейчас эти учебники есть в виде программ\ДВД для компьютера с мгновенными ответами, произношением и т.д. Не обязательно учить все, можно только грамматику, вокабуляр.

----------


## Падма Осел

Может быть для Вас есть смысл в Skype обучении, это не так затратно по времени. Могу порекомендовать преподавателя.

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можете заранее извиниться за свой плохой английский, но, насколько знаю иностранцев - они довольно терпимо относятся к ошибкам, они ж понимают, что мы иностранцы - главное, чтобы были ясно понятны пункты договора, требования, сроки и прочее - то, что может реально привести к неправильному пониманию партнера и чтоб не выяснилось потом, что каждый имел ввиду другое.

Особо важные документы, думаю, есть смысл отнести на профессиональный перевод.

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, я в свое время, когда мне надо было научиться деловой переписке на итальянском - купила себе пособие по деловой переписке и читала правильно составленые примеры такой переписки в архивах и прочее. Полагаю, у Вас же конкретная лексика, согласно работе должна же там быть - профиль конторы? А такие пособия, уверена, есть и в России для английского языка.


О, точно! Я уже решила. Пойду в магаз. куплю синего Мерфи, что-нибудь деловое и ноотропил.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (25.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Может быть для Вас есть смысл в Skype обучении, это не так затратно по времени. Могу порекомендовать преподавателя.


Спасибо, это в крайнем случае. Он пока не наступил.

----------

Падма Осел (25.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О, точно! Я уже решила. Пойду в магаз. куплю синего Мерфи, что-нибудь деловое и ноотропил.


  Ноотропил, конечно - блеск, но не переживайте - дорогу асиливает идущий. По счастью, вы не работаете в бюро переводов - куда все несут переводить все, что ни попало, а со своими корреспондентами, если это не особый случай, у Вас будут тот же объект, та же лексика, нужно составить писем двадцать, потом поднатореете: уверена. Тем более английский все-таки учили.

У меня одна клиентка вообще не запаривается - шлет иностранцам письма в гугл-переводчике, а потом я часами им объясняю, что она имела ввиду по телефону :Smilie:  Поэтому составила ей пять стандартных писем для ее работы, с переводом, куда она только подставляет данные. Мы так работаем уже несколько лет. Все ОК :Smilie: 

Да, кстати, не забывайте, что часть ответа можно передрать всегда с вопроса своего собеседника и его письма - есть такой трюк :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (25.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, кстати, еще одна такая тонкость. Если Ваш партнер по переписке заинтересован в сотрудничестве, ему можно писать и упрощенно, и с ошибками. Но если вы собираетесь просить для себя каких-то льгот или выгодных условий, требовать компенсации или вообще такая ситуация, что там непростые и официальные люди на той стороне сидят - надо правильно психологически,  четко и крайне грамотно "выглядеть" в письме. Особенно поначалу. Тогда надо пользоваться помощью профессиональных переводчиков, чтобы они составили правильное письмо.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, кстати, еще одна такая тонкость. Если Ваш партнер по переписке заинтересован в сотрудничестве, ему можно писать и упрощенно, и с ошибками. Но если вы собираетесь просить для себя каких-то льгот или выгодных условий, требовать компенсации или вообще такая ситуация, что там непростые и официальные люди на той стороне сидят - надо правильно психологически,  четко и крайне грамотно "выглядеть" в письме. Особенно поначалу. Тогда надо пользоваться помощью профессиональных переводчиков, чтобы они составили правильное письмо.


По сути они мои коллеги. Надеюсь мне не придется требовать от них компенсаций. )) 
Некоторые,кстати, учат русский ))

----------


## Ersh

> Что ты имеешь ввиду?


Я имею в виду чтобы преподаватель к тебе на работу приезжал... Можно группу организовать там. чтобы было недорого. Или ты сейчас еще дома сидишь?

----------


## Лери

http://www.youtube.com/user/VOALearningEnglish

Murphy отличная книга

----------

Neroli (26.10.2012), Фил (26.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Murphy - forever!
Пройдете все юниты синей книги (красную, advanced, не обязательно) - и все, английский в кармане  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (26.10.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> О, точно! Я уже решила. Пойду в магаз. куплю синего Мерфи, что-нибудь деловое и ноотропил.


Я пробовал использовать ноотропные препараты, никаких результатов кроме аллергии не выявил.
К сожалению, препаратов помогающих увеличить мотивацию не существует. 
А при нынешнем обилии учебников, методик, видео и аудио материалов ничего кроме мотивации и не надо.

Если под деловым английским понимается рабочая переписка без использования спец. терминологии то в английском это как раз просто.

----------

Neroli (26.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Я имею в виду чтобы преподаватель к тебе на работу приезжал... Можно группу организовать там. чтобы было недорого. Или ты сейчас еще дома сидишь?


Леш, лучше бы я дома сидела. Дома мне все переводят быстро и качественно  :Smilie:  
У нас работе, кто английский не знает, тот лузер. Для лузеров есть курсы, сразу после работы, почти бесплатные. У меня нет просто столько времени. Курсы во время работы исключаются.
Я бы и не стала учить, но у меня новые обязанности. 
И хочется чтобы это изучение происходило параллельно с моей рабочей жизнью + чтение учебников в метро. 
Программу, в которой работаю, можно включить на английской, что я и сделала. Пытаюсь английские слова, которые вижу, мысленно произносить, предварительно прослушав звучание (спасибо До подсказал),  "одэ", а не ОРДЕР, как обычно. Хотя для меня самое противное - это звучание английского. Дефективное какое-то.  :Confused:

----------


## Neroli

> Я пробовал использовать ноотропные препараты, никаких результатов кроме аллергии не выявил.


Про ноотропил шутка была. Память у меня куриная.



> Если под деловым английским понимается рабочая переписка без использования спец. терминологии то в английском это как раз просто.


Да, рабочая переписка. Из спец. терминологии финансовые термины, которые у меня как раз трудности не вызывают.

----------


## До

> Леш, лучше бы я дома сидела. Дома мне все переводят быстро и качественно


Неплохой вариант - _проверка на ошибки_ таким специалистом. Из работы с ним связываться скайпом.

----------


## Neroli

> Неплохой вариант - _проверка на ошибки_ таким специалистом. Из работы с ним связываться скайпом.


Не могу. Это будет разглашение коммерческой тайны.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## До

> Не могу. Это будет разглашение коммерческой тайны.


Может на работе найдётся подходящий специалист с допуском.

----------


## Neroli

> Может на работе найдётся подходящий специалист с допуском.


Может.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Я уже решила. Пойду в магаз. куплю синего Мерфи


Мэрфи жыръ. У самого эта книжечка была в институтские годы - потерял где-то, жалею вот. 
Потом как-то увидел в книжном, хотел купить, но ценник стоял такой, что жаба задушила мгновенно ))

----------

Neroli (26.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Мэфри жыръ. У самого эта книжечка была в институтские годы - потерял где-то, жалею вот. 
> Потом как-то увидел в книжном, хотел купить, но ценник стоял такой, что жаба задушила мгновенно ))


Интернет-магазин My-shop.ru - 1 267 руб. Меня задушить не так просто  :Smilie:  Гулять так гулять.

----------


## До

> Интернет-магазин My-shop.ru - 1267 руб.


Ничего себе. Я брал в две тысячи каком-то году в магазине "Москва" всего за 357, Израилевич при этом стоила 98.

----------


## Neroli

> Ничего себе. Я брал в две тысячи каком-то году в магазине "Москва" всего за 357, Израилевич при этом стоила 98.


Инфляция наверное, плюс CD-диск добавился.

----------


## Zom

Да, да, что-то там за тыщщу было. Лет 5 назад где-то.

----------


## До

> Инфляция наверное, плюс CD-диск добавился.


Наверное, диск не надо.

http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bookcard?book_id=734574

----------

Neroli (26.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Наверное, диск не надо.
> 
> http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bookcard?book_id=734574


О, спасибо. Так гораздо лучше.

----------


## Secundus

> ...Пойду в магаз. куплю синего Мерфи, что-нибудь деловое и ноотропил.


в принципе, можно обойтись одним ноотропилом, если побольше его купить )

----------

Neroli (26.10.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> Задача 1: письменный деловой английский. Переписка не с носителями языка, все по-деловому кратко. Нужно правильно понять что написано, нужно грамотно ответить и/или задать вопрос..


Раицкая Л.К., Коровина Л.В., "Коммерческая корреспонденция и документация", 
учебное пособие по английскому языку, соответствует учебной программе МГИМО (У) МИД РФ, 
М., 2007 _и дальше_.

----------

Neroli (26.10.2012)

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Предлагайте дружбу англичанину или американцу и кладите рядом словарь.

----------

Neroli (11.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Предлагайте дружбу англичанину или американцу и кладите рядом словарь.


Дружбы особой и не надо. Поскайпиться с кем-то из фэйсбука. Находишь там какого-нить профессора по профессии. 

Только надо, чтоб там был английский нормальный :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Фигасе, почти год прошел с тех пор. А воз и ныне там ))

На самом деле мне очень помогло это 
Очень классный курс. Правда я всего половину успела посмотреть, но делала успехи)) Мне так говорили знающие английский))
Жаль в конце декабря 2012 мой локальный конец света все-тки наступил))
Надо продолжить, раз эта тема вдруг поднялась... ))) все это ж-ж-ж неспроста ))

----------

